# Größe von SWT-Label automatisch anpassen



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich die Größe eines SWT-Labels automatisch anpassen?


```
Label countArticleLabel = new Label(parent, SWT.NONE);
    	countArticleLabel.setText("Test");
```

Wenn ich jetzt an einer anderen Stelle setText mit einem längeren Text aufrufe, wird der Text abgeschnitten.


----------



## mikachu (18. Jul 2007)

hast du nen layoutmanager?
wenn ja, kümmert der sich drum
wenn nein, bau einen ein


----------



## WieselAc (18. Jul 2007)

Hier findest du ein recht brauchbares Beispiel, das für Standarddesigns ausreichend sein sollte:

Link


----------



## sutcha (7. Jul 2009)

ich habe auch ein Problem mit abgeschnittenen Labels und komme nicht weiter. Zur Zeit verwende ich das GridLayout und möchte einen Status immer wieder aktualisieren, doch dieser wird dann abgeschnitten.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jul 2009)

sutcha hat gesagt.:


> ich habe auch ein Problem mit abgeschnittenen Labels und komme nicht weiter. Zur Zeit verwende ich das GridLayout und möchte einen Status immer wieder aktualisieren, doch dieser wird dann abgeschnitten.



Mach ein KSKB...


----------



## sutcha (7. Jul 2009)

hat sich erledigt... beim Erstellen von einem Beispiel hab ich gesehen, dass ich beim Update nicht layout() aufrufe. 
Sorry :S


----------

